# Women's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  Me 20 vs 27 years old (1 year on Finasteride)

## WantToStartFinasterid

So, I've now done Finasteride for about 1 year and 1 month. I've had 2 breaks during this time due to I thought I've had problems getting "it" up. I still think this is just in my head though, but stopped to be safe. These breaks were about 2-6 weeks.

My dosage has been from 0.33mg to 0.5 mg/day. Last months I've done 0.5 mg/day though. 

I noticed that my hair was getting really thin when I was about 25 and that I was starting to get one visible temple. So I started finasteride at 26. My results today? I'm not sure. My one temple has actually gotten a bit bigger, even though it's hard to see on pictures. 

I actually found the pictures of me at 20 years old just few days ago. Seems like I had really thin hair even when I was younger.  What do you guys think? Have I gotten thicker hair or is it due to longer hair only? If so, that's the result I've gotten from Finasteride.

20 years old.



27 years old.





[/quote]

----------

